# Cheapest place for glass in SA????



## hurcorh (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys, about to start building my new enclosure which will house both my water dragon and carpet python SEPARATELY of course. Im basing it off of this enclosure 



I need two pieces of glass both approximately 1 meter wide by 1.2 meters tall but i will measure it properly later. 
What thickness should i get and what would be a rough price i would be looking at?
Thanks


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 18, 2010)

i get my glass from the glass place on stanbel road in salisbury.......i dont know if they are the cheapest but the only one i know of


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 19, 2010)

anyone else???????


----------



## montyr6 (Dec 19, 2010)

have you considerd plexiglas? its basically thick acrilic. its cheaper than glass and a hell of a lot lighter and wont smash.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 19, 2010)

Or perspex; there's a good place in Lonsdale that does it. Prices aren't too bad either.


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 19, 2010)

i heard that is scratches easily? my water dragon would thrash it. sharp claws. although, the way the tank is set up, he cant really touch the glass. A very interesting point you've made. any chance you know what the place at lonsdale is called?


----------

